# I Drew Your Name For Christmas.



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I Drew Your Name For Christmas.

I am wondering what you would like?

Sorry about that gift I got you last year.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd like a nice porcelain toilet.







Oh and would you also install it?


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Joe/GA said:


> I'd like a nice porcelain toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got you a Bidet for your birthday!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

FlashG said:


> I'd like a nice porcelain toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got you a Bidet for your birthday!
[/quote]
Yes you did! Once I figured out that it wasn't a drinking fountain,







I've really enjoyed it! What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey, you asked!
A boy can dream can't he?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

One man's toilet is another man's Ferrari!

Does that little horsey logo make it a Ferrari or is it a Lamborgini?

Me thinks I'll keep the Ferrari and porcelain toilet and re-gift you my plastic toilet.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Tub without a step, installed please.

Thanks


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hey, you asked!
> A boy can dream can't he?
> 
> 
> ...


Ferrari California, I passed one on the highway the other day, very nice machine if you have a spare $350,000 lying around!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd really like world peace!! But since I'm guessing you were looking for material things, I'd LOVE a commercial embroidery machine!! for example a Barudan Elite XL


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

You children are putting Santa's sleigh way over the CCC for the GVWR. Maybe you children could use some socks and underwear - that would







Santa's load.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well DUH! A new Outback! Oh, and a winning lottery ticket please...


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Well DUH! A new Outback! Oh, and a winning lottery ticket please...


Would that be a regular or Sydney Outback and which state for the winning lottery?

I will need some cash to pay the taxes on your winnings.

Santa


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

FlashG said:


> Well DUH! A new Outback! Oh, and a winning lottery ticket please...


Would that be a regular or Sydney Outback and which state for the winning lottery?

I will need some cash to pay the taxes on your winnings.

Santa
[/quote]

And you'll pay the taxes too?? Aww, shucks, Santa...


----------

